# The Halloween & Party Expo



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy New Year!

Anyone going to the The Halloween & Party Expo here in Houston at the end of the month?

PB


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I will be there, reserved my room today!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey AllenH, what days are you attending.... maybe we can meet-up and check it out? 

Let me know if you are interested.

Thanks,

PB


----------

